# Test Pellets and Prohormones



## ldog (Aug 15, 2014)

Guys,

I currently use Test Pellets as my choice for TRT and have been using DMZ 3.0 along side.

I'm curious as to others experience with Pellet TRT and Prohomones....my results have been excellent.

My current TRT protocol is 1800-2000mgs of pellets every 3-4 months.

I'm on week 3 of my DMZ 3.0 cycle...I may extend to 5 weeks to bridge my implementation of new pellets the first week of Sept.

Grateful for feedback.


----------

